
Move Over Moore’s Law, Make Way for Huang’s Law - sus_007
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/computing/hardware/move-over-moores-law-make-way-for-huangs-law
======
yohann305
Huang said AlexNet is 500x times faster to train than 5 years ago. What people
fail to understand about Moore's law is that it affects every components of a
computer, not just "the computer speed overall", meaning AlexNet training
speed has increased by 500x because multiple components have had a 2X gain
over the last 3 years (Moore's law).

a 500x speed increase is merely 2^9, meaning if the main 9 hardware components
that make up a computer had Moore's law progress incrementation (GPU, BUS,
RAM, PORT SPEED, CPU, kernel software, drivers, etc...), then it all makes
sense using Moore's law.

Note: Moore's law original statement was only referring to transistors, but it
has been extrapolated to numerous hardware components (if not all of them)

